# Stilts



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

I am looking at making a stilt costume this year, and wanted to see if anybody had used drywall stilts for their costume.

Are they easy to use?
Can you wear them all night?
What brand/model do you use? (I am currently looking at this model http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/Marshalltown_Skywalker_2.0_Drywall_Stilts.php )

Thanks


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

I wore them last year, four hours Halloween night, no problem.
If you are interested I have a pair for sale that are just like new. I was going to list them on ebay!

I walk stilts at work and have spent many hours on them.
They are not hard to learn, keep them low, stay close to walls at first and build from there.
I use dura stilt, the drywall standard, Skywalkers are a new design and I could walk with them, they are just a lttle different for me (personally) to use.
I think the design is better for a costume and hiding the stilts.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Heres a pic of my costume


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

Can I see of pic of the ones your selling?

How much would you want?


Nice costume!


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello, their Skywalker stilts, they are exactly the same as your link.
I can take a pic tomorrow, when I can pick up my camera.
I only wore them once for 15 minutes. They are just a little different thn what I have been walking on for 15 years. I was out of my comfort zone and that is why I am selling them.


I paid $235 + $25 shipping, you can have them for 225 shipped.
I have the original box and paper work.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Heres a few pics. The lighting is not so good, but I assure they are in great condition.
Also I found out that I left the paperwork (not that there was alot) on a job I will not be gioing back to for a couple of weeks.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i saw someone on stilts in a parade the other day and was thinking that it would be really cool for halloween


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Chuba, I bought these same 2 weeks ago after trying them at hauntcon! I got them in the mail like 2 weeks ago. I paid 240 shipped from ebay. They are by far very comfortable. I was walking on them for 2 hours at the great lakes fright fest. When i was at hauntcon, the guy who let me try them on said that they normally sell them for 450 but it was on special for 350. Go figure i went on ebay and found them for 240. lol.


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

Noah, thats a great deal! Would PayPal work for you?


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey chubacabra.
Paypal works for me, I send you a PM shortly with the details.
Thanks, N.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Just an FY!, I have the rep coming out on Monday.
Hopefully I'll have them listed on the site by the end of next week.


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

Jon said:


> Chuba, I bought these same 2 weeks ago after trying them at hauntcon! I got them in the mail like 2 weeks ago. I paid 240 shipped from ebay. They are by far very comfortable. I was walking on them for 2 hours at the great lakes fright fest. When i was at hauntcon, the guy who let me try them on said that they normally sell them for 450 but it was on special for 350. Go figure i went on ebay and found them for 240. lol.



We're they the ones at the Hallows Eve booth?


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

CHU yes they were the ones that Hallowseve was selling at their booth, As far as their pricing goes, gotta remember they are a business and its a businesses nature to make money.
Frightener I will be watching your site to see when you get them!


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

BB, I know what you mean about charging that price. I actually don't blame considering they have to pay for their booth in the first place whitch is alot of $$$. They have to make up for that some how.


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

Noah, i sent the payment.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Thank you sir.
They will ship Monday.
I will bring the package to Office Depot/UPS tonight.
I will PM you with the tracking number.
Thanks again, 
Noahbody.


----------

